# Accurate Description/Pages on How to Use A Prong/Pinch Collar



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Would be much appreciated, got a Bull Mastiff and is starting to become a puller.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I think this is something that you need to find someone to teach you in person. Almost everyone you see using a prong at the park or where ever is not using it as it was designed. There dog is still just walking and pulling its just pulling with the prong tight. I think it might not be fair to the dog for you to get online advice on this one.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Would be much appreciated, got a Bull Mastiff and is starting to become a puller.


How to use a prong collar is just having it fit properly. To many do not know how to fit a prong collar and that is where people go wrong. The best description I've seen online is at Leerburg. http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm 

What have you been doing to try to negate his/her pulling up to this point?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> The best description I've seen online is at Leerburg. http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm


Ditto. But why is he "starting" to become a puller? Did he used to walk loose-leash?


----------



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Ditto. But why is he "starting" to become a puller? Did he used to walk loose-leash?


I really don't know what to do. It's my friends dog and it's only a 4 moth old puppy. I don't think she should be using it at this age, that's just my personal opinion. It's just getting use to the leash. She knows not a thing of dog training but she is willing to learn.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Johnson said:


> I really don't know what to do. It's my friends dog and it's only a 4 moth old puppy. I don't think she should be using it at this age, that's just my personal opinion. It's just getting use to the leash. She knows not a thing of dog training but she is willing to learn.


Well ...

I'd use the prong as a last resort, with a dog like this. If your friend can't train the dog with a flat collar at 4 mos old she isn't going to train it with a prong either IMO. 

I'd be playing eye contact game with food and transfering that to the leash and if the dog starts pulling turn and go the other way etc etc .. Then I'd use a prong as a finishing tool. But that's me.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Gotta agree with the others on this one. 4 months is pretty young to be using a pinch. I am a huge fan of them when used properly. At 4 months, I don't feel the dog isn't developed phyiscally enough for it to be used properly. Eye contact and food rewards with puppies is what I prefer and its pretty effective. I like to make young dogs want to be in a heel with me because happy things happen. Compulsion is usually a few months down the road.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pete Stevens said:


> Gotta agree with the others on this one. 4 months is pretty young to be using a pinch. I am a huge fan of them when used properly. At 4 months, I don't feel the dog isn't developed phyiscally enough for it to be used properly. Eye contact and food rewards with puppies is what I prefer and its pretty effective. I like to make young dogs want to be in a heel with me because happy things happen. Compulsion is usually a few months down the road.


Big fat ditto, and I would suggest that Geoff's suggestions be strongly recommended. 
_
"She knows not a thing of dog training but she is willing to learn." _She can begin at home, distraction-free. In fact, she can start indoors, in any hallway or the kitchen, etc., then move it to the yard/driveway, etc. Set the pup up for success by starting where there are not so many exciting smells, sights, sounds .....


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I would suggest she take the dog to training classes .. instead of trying to train herself


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> I would suggest she take the dog to training classes .. instead of trying to train herself


Yes nothing better than having someone show her the ropes. The pup really only has a limited time where they accept anything and everything and at the age where this pup is it is a perfect age to get in on a group class somewhere. Even a Petsmart or the like is perfect for what she needs to learn at this stage of the game.


----------

